# Golf: Do real men use women's clubs?



## CMF (Jun 23, 2008)

The pro shop at the range had a bunch of used drivers for sale on Saturday and I could not resist [in spite of promising myself that I would concentrate on my putting] to hit them.  Finally, I found a driver that I can hit!  I bought the club and looked it up on the web when I got home.  You know it - it's a woman's club.   The purple color should have been a tip off.  

I feel self conscious as it is on the course.  Swinging a woman's driver is only going to make it worse.  What to do? What to do?


Charles


----------



## gary01 (Jun 23, 2008)

Real men CAN use women's clubs but they CAN NOT use the women's tees...


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't know - you tell US!


----------



## ausman (Jun 23, 2008)

*A real golfer will use anything that gives him an advantage.*

So use it. 

It is good for a funny story  if a comment is made.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 23, 2008)

Don't tell and no one will know......You can have it regripped (I think that's the right word) if you can't stand it. You didn't know it is a woman's club. I doubt anyone else will.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 23, 2008)

Charles
My swing speed has slowed to the point that the pro said to use a Senior or Woman driver. Your use of one makes me want to try one. So when my buddies say "you hit that like a girl " maybe I will have a better excuse than the one I used yesterday.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm so tall that Women's clubs are too short, so my DH bought me men's clubs.  Unfortunately they are gathering dust in the garage because I am a failure -- four different instructors over 10 years and 3 told me to take up another sport


----------



## easyrider (Jun 23, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> I'm so tall that Women's clubs are too short, so my DH bought me men's clubs.  Unfortunately they are gathering dust in the garage because I am a failure -- four different instructors over 10 years and 3 told me to take up another sport



Maybe try a flexible shaft.


----------



## bobcat (Jun 24, 2008)

CMF said:


> The pro shop at the range had a bunch of used drivers for sale on Saturday and I could not resist [in spite of promising myself that I would concentrate on my putting] to hit them.  Finally, I found a driver that I can hit!  I bought the club and looked it up on the web when I got home.  You know it - it's a woman's club.   The purple color should have been a tip off.
> 
> I feel self conscious as it is on the course.  Swinging a woman's driver is only going to make it worse.  What to do? What to do?
> 
> ...



Play with what you can hit. You can buy a purple pair of pants to match the club. Tell people its your WOW color.


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Jun 24, 2008)

CMF said:


> The pro shop at the range had a bunch of used drivers for sale on Saturday and I could not resist [in spite of promising myself that I would concentrate on my putting] to hit them.  Finally, I found a driver that I can hit!  I bought the club and looked it up on the web when I got home.  You know it - it's a woman's club.   The purple color should have been a tip off.
> 
> I feel self conscious as it is on the course.  Swinging a woman's driver is only going to make it worse.  What to do? What to do?
> 
> ...



Charles, just how much extra distance did you get from the new club?  How far do you hit your best tee shot now? Curious male minds want to know.  Harvey


----------



## CMF (Jun 24, 2008)

I broke the 200 yard barrier regularly with this club.  My longest drive was about 230. The 3 wood that I was hitting off the deck was getting me about 175 yards.  My men's driver has a 10 degree loft and the shaft is about an inch longer.  The ladies Tava has a 14 degree loft. The most important thing though is that I hit it straight more often than not.

My first problem overall was making good contact with the ball.  Now I have to worry about slices and hooks more than anything.

Funny thing is, the better I get the more frustrated I become.

Charles


----------



## silvib (Jun 24, 2008)

If it works for you - stick with it!  There are times we need all the help we can get.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jun 24, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> four different instructors over 10 years and 3 told me to take up another sport



Seriously?  I've been golfing for years and I would like to get from high teen handicap to low teen or maybe even single digit.  I'm paying out the wazoo for lessons but I think the money is too good for the instructor to tell me that I will never play much better.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jun 24, 2008)

The two big differences btwn men's and women's is the length and flexibility of the shaft.  Women's are usually shorter, and as you know, shorter clubs are easier to control.  Women's clubs are also more flexible, even more so than senior flex.  If you can hit this club 230 yards, then you shouldn't be using women's or senior flex.  I hit my stiff flex driver 220 to 240 yards.  Try hitting a shorter regular flex club.  You might want to get on a launch monitor to find out what equipment you should use.


----------



## CMF (Jun 24, 2008)

Eric, are you saying that I am likely to get more distance with a stiffer shaft??

Charles


----------



## skierbri10 (Jun 24, 2008)

I didn't read everyones post, but womens clubs are built for shorter people.  The shafts are not as stiff so people with slow swings would benefit.  Usually, the head of the club is the same or similar as a mens club.  The grip might be smaller for the smaller female hand.  I have heard of a few pros on the PGA tour using a womens club.  I couldn't tell you who though.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 25, 2008)

More loft straighter shot. 

You can always spray paint it black 



CMF said:


> I broke the 200 yard barrier regularly with this club.  My longest drive was about 230. The 3 wood that I was hitting off the deck was getting me about 175 yards.  My men's driver has a 10 degree loft and the shaft is about an inch longer.  The ladies Tava has a 14 degree loft. The most important thing though is that I hit it straight more often than not.
> 
> My first problem overall was making good contact with the ball.  Now I have to worry about slices and hooks more than anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## LynnW (Jun 27, 2008)

Charles 

I posted in your other golf thread about the pro who came to talk to our ladies group and now remember there were a few men there including my DH's retired doctor. Well I found out yesterday that Dr John bought the whole set of the ladies clubs she was promoting!  I'm not sure if he picked the pretty emerald green ones with the flexible shafts or the purple ones   

BTW he also likes to play golf with the ladies!

Lynn


----------



## dukebigtom (Jun 27, 2008)

*Driver?*

IF the loft is 14 degree, for all intents and purposes you are hitting a 3 wood anyway.  I always tease the guys I play with that real men use drivers off the tee not 3 woods.  If they hear about this, they'll be wanting to know where you can buy this purple club.

BigTom


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jun 28, 2008)

Not more distance but more control.  It's always a trade-off.  If you can hit it 230, then you can sacrifice a little distance for more control.  If you really enjoy the game, I suggest you work on your flexibility.  It's not brute strength in golf, it's more about flexibility, technique, and contact.


----------



## Kozman (Jun 28, 2008)

*Man Purse?  Woman's Clubs.*

If you are a very short guy I'm sure you could use womens clubs.  Heck, if you can use a man purse, then why not woman clubs!


----------

